# video,home theater system advice



## 94302 (May 1, 2005)

Hi to all
i am new to this forum but have been on quite a few american forums.
At present the wife and i are touring Florida with our newly purchased Fleetwood Revolution LE,returning to the UK with it following shortly in june.I know the tv x3 will be of no use in the uk but does anyone know if the video recorder and seperate home theater system will work with UK tvs or lcd screens .The 110 to 240v is not a problem ,


----------

